# Lincoln Trail



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyone there have updates??


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Open call backs to land blind
2,4,5,6,8,9,11,13,22,,23,26,27,28,30,31,33,34,35,36,38,40,41,42,43,44,46,48,49,50,54,58,59,61,62,63,65,66,68


----------



## Tbonewildcat (Feb 23, 2014)

Anything on derby


----------



## hwtflanagan (Jun 16, 2012)

*Any results*

Anything on Qual callbacks


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

All I heard was #11 Stud won the derby. Derby finished this morning, and qual is still running the 1st series.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Heard our girl Candy got 4th. Way to go.
Gizmo & Dixie


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Jimmie Darnell won the open with Denali! Gives her 11 open points for the spring and qualifies her for the national open. Congrats Jimmie, Mark Brashear, and the Wells!! What a great year she's had so far!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to go Jimmie and congrats to Coach Brashear and the Wells!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Troy Powell, on the Derby WIN with T 1's Seaside Construction Zone!!! Stud is trained and was handled by Mark Miles. Way to go! Two wins in a row!!!

rita


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Does anyone have complete Derby and Qual results?


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS to Joe Tieberg, his dog Hammer and Steve Yozamp for the Qualifying 3rd!!!


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

AM results???


----------



## JTS (Apr 29, 2005)

Way to go Jimmie and Coach!!!!!

Very happy for you both.........well deserved!!!


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

AM results
Mark Medford Juice
Charlie H. April 
Martha Rinny
Jeff Turner Jewel
Several JAMs


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Donny and Leigh Jenkins and River on their 2nd in the Derby. Pretty good for a 12 mo. old little girl. Also congrats to Troy Powell and Stud for winning the derby. Thanks to judges Mickey Strandberg and Mary Howley for giving of their time and knowledge by judging a big derby and qual.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

Way to go Jimmy congratulations keep it going


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Brooks did Trey handle River?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Josie, sorry for the delay. Trey handled River in the derby for a second place finish.


----------

